# PVC soil hub adapters



## jc60618 (Jan 24, 2010)

Am in the process of replacing all the drainage piping in my house with PVC. At one point I will be installing a PVC soil adapter, do you guys have any tips on the installation. How hot should I get the lead, how long should I wait to caulk it, is it easy to melt the pvc? How can I tell if I screwed it up. Any tips will be greatly appreciated. In my 4 years in the trade I have only worked with galvanized, copper and hub/ spigot cast iron rarely seen plastic.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I would recommend lead wool but that would be illegal. :whistling2:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I was told by the plumbers here that pvc was illegal in Chicago


----------



## jc60618 (Jan 24, 2010)

TheMaster said:


> I was told by the plumbers here that pvc was illegal in Chicago


PVC is allowed above ground in residental units three stories or less and a 3 inch soil stack can be used.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

You treat the PVC soil hub adapter as you would if it was just like cast iron. The way I did it was to let the lead cool just a little in the spoon before I poured it. Then you caulk it just like you would a regular cast iron joint. Or you can use a ferrule and then use a PVC male adapter.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Why not use a fernco?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Why not use a fernco?


Ferncos, no hub couplings, and the rubber gaskets used for cast iron hub and spigot are not allowed in Chicago.


----------

